# Shifting Issues



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Need some help here. Wracking my brain trying to figure this one out.

2004 M6

Over a year ago I noticed that slowly over time, it was beginning to get harder to shift in to any gear. 

About 9 months ago, I had the clutch changed out to a centerforce set, and installed a GMM Ripshifter. New Slave Cylinder was installed, no shim. Changed fluid to Mobil1 ATF. Problem was still there. 

One month ago, Shifting began to get really difficult to get in to any gear if the GTO was at a complete stop. Recently changed the driveshaft to a 1-piece, installed new master cylinder, and new clutch line. Pressure bled the system. Problem seemed to go away, but I had to wait to get the GTO to an exhaust shop to fix my clearance issues because of the new driveshaft, before I could drive it again on a daily basis. I drove it around the block a few times and it seemed to be perfect. But after driving it to the shop, it was doing it again. So the problem is still there.

Trying to put the GTO in gear is getting worse. Doesn't matter if the engine is running or off. Replaced everything BUT the T56 itself. I read in another thread that someone failed to use loctite when they installed their GMM, but I did use loctite, AND the problem was there with the stock shifter. As a last resort I'm ordering new bushing parts for the clutch pedal assembly. 

Any ideas as to what is wrong?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It's not the clutch pedal bushings.
I would check all the hydraulic connections for leaking/seeping.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Rukee said:


> It's not the clutch pedal bushings.
> I would check all the hydraulic connections for leaking/seeping.


Did that. No leaks.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm a new owner of a 2005 Midnight Blue M6 and have difficulty getting into 1st and reverse. Is there some kind of kit available to shorten the throws of the gearbox and is this a common problem for GTOs?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Justice said:


> Did that. No leaks.


I would try and bleed it. See what happens.



johni53 said:


> I'm a new owner of a 2005 Midnight Blue M6 and have difficulty getting into 1st and reverse. Is there some kind of kit available to shorten the throws of the gearbox and is this a common problem for GTOs?


I don't think GTOs not going in gear is a common thing. Usually means you need fresh fluid, need to bleed it, or your clutch is about shot.

And yes there are short shifters out there. Do a quick google search adn you will find 2-3 different options really fast. GMM, Hurst, Lou's....


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

jpalamar said:


> I would try and bleed it. See what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bled again, and replaced the clutch pedal spring, pivot pin, nut, and bushings. Problem still exists. 

The only thing that isn't new, is the pilot bearing. Going to drop the tranny and replace. After that... See if I can get the T56 rebuilt.

Here's the main issue; Pedal to the floor, power is still be applied through the drivetrain to the rear wheels. The clutch isn't fully disengaging. 

Everything new: Clutch, pressure plate, slave cylinder, throwout bearing, Clutch hose (Steel), Clutch master cylinder, Clutch pedal bushings, an of course fluid. The system was pressure bled. 

This just sux...


----------



## KennedyKustoms (Feb 13, 2010)

I would check your clutch, even though its new, it could still b too thick or warped from setting in a warehouse crooked. get a caliper gauge and check the thickness on it. If its too thick it will never fully disengauge. just throwin out some sugestions


----------

